# Painting popcorn ceiling



## 1stchoice (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey guys,
Just wondering anyone ever had any luck painting popcorn ceiling?
Customer has water stained popcorn ceilings and wants them repainted white as original.

My past experience was that I had texture coming off on roller pads and therefore shyed away from these ceilings as much as possibble.
I would think that they would need to be sprayed any suggestions and past experience would be appreciated. :thumbsup:

The house is furnished and occupied, ceilings are 20'. so access is another key factor. Wll be painting other rooms also, just getting proposal together at this point. 

Thanks guys, Brian


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I paint popcorn ceilings all the time, and rarely have any problems. Definitely spray them. Whether they have water stains or not. I alway's prime w/ Kilz oil(Don't backroll). And top coat w/ Promar-200 flat extra white and again no backrolling. Good Luck!


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

You should get a 2nd opinion from a pro painter, but I would do it in this order:

1. Try to upsell a scrape/re-texture job. If they don't go for it......

2. Bag the room as if you were going to scrape the popcorn off.

3. Spray ceiling with good primer. I would probably use Zinsser Cover Stain. See if paint shop will tint it finish color....2 coats.

4. Spray 2 coats finish.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok, mix a lot types faster than me.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

If you got to roll use Bin never had a problem when I have Bin one.


----------



## Dave R (Jan 20, 2008)

I have rolled a few on rental properties with success.

1. Roll lightly in one direction only. Don't go back and forth.
2. Let dry completly.
3. Roll lightly in opposite direction.
4. Use a large knapp roller.

If the closet ceilings are popcorn texture, start there first to test. If the popcorn comes off, at least it is hidden in a closet.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

I wouldn't prime it with oil...unless you're absolutely positive you won't be the guy that has to remove it someday.

I always spot prime (water stains only..unless this is a "smoke-job") w/oil kilz or Coverstain.
Then spray flat latex, 2 coats, 1 N~S - 1 E~W.

If you put flat on it, the acoustic will still come off with hot water, if they ever want to. Once you prime it w/ oil...it becomes a big/crappy job to remove it, with lots of repairs to the drywall afterwards.


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Occupied, 20 ft ceilings, water stains, you have to back your work up....

Do exactly as SirMixalot recommends.

Do...prime with Kilz Oil. I must say WB / latex primer sealers especially Kilz WB is probably the worst product invented since the beginning of history. It is completely unpredictable. The Kilz oil, just the opposite.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

So neither of you guys have had to remove much oil-primed acoustic?

I guess maybe I've just done enough to hate it...


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> So neither of you guys have had to remove much oil-primed acoustic?
> 
> I guess maybe I've just done enough to hate it...


Well the question was how to paint popcorn ceilings. So the answer was how I paint popcorn ceilings, to get the best product for the custumer. Not worried about who's going to take it off @ a later date.

Now to answer your question. "Yes I have." hundreds.:whistling


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

Nice job, Mixalot

...and since I've done more like "tens" of them, instead of hundreds..I will bow (gracefully) to your experience and knowledge.

I will however continue to limit my use of oil primer on acoustic to an as-needed basis.

I hope we can now cyber-handshake.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Nice job, Mixalot
> 
> ...and since I've done more like "tens" of them, instead of hundreds..I will bow (gracefully) to your experience and knowledge.
> 
> ...










Steve, Thank you. I understand your toughts on oil primer.
I have found that some of the popcorn ceilings that i have not primed first w/ oil before painting, the tape joints turn out a brighter white than the rest of the ceilng after the painting is complete. So I alway's include the oil primer in my proposal. (actually I think it helps sell the job when I mention that I will be doing the extra step of a stain blocking primer.)
And on a side note: After removing popcron texture from a ceiling, I alway's prime w/ oil aswell. For the same reason. Just my little insurance policy.:thumbsup:

Have you ever had any of these issue's?


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

After removing popcorn that's been previously oil primed, the drywall's so beat up that I'd be afraid to NOT oil-prime it before I start the skim coat.
Have the top layer of paper bubble around nicks and gouges once, will teach one much.

I have not noticed the bands coming out brighter. I have however had to stop after the first coat, and prime...realizing I had a smoke-issue afterall. 

Almost all the acoustic I've had to remove, I had also painted at one time myself. The ones I'd primed (or painted anything but flat)...I kicked myself in the ass for.


----------

